# Training for a 3 day, 60 mile walk...help!



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

So...I've been talked into doing the Susan G, Komen walk in San Francisco Oct 1-3 (they didn't have to talk hard, really.) But...I'm not a walker, and am not in the greatest shape. I was hoping there would be a few people here who do walk or run and could give me some pointers on how to begin training for this.


Or am I doomed...?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

No advice, but have fun!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper said:


> So...I've been talked into doing the Susan G, Komen walk in San Francisco Oct 1-3 (they didn't have to talk hard, really.) But...I'm not a walker, and am not in the greatest shape. I was hoping there would be a few people here who do walk or run and could give me some pointers on how to begin training for this.
> 
> Or am I doomed...?


You're not doomed; you can do this.

You start by....walking. You have plenty of time. Just start out by walking the amount you feel comfortable, then increase it every week. Walk every day that you can, and when you walk every day, alternate harder days with lighter days.

Over the 3 days, you're going to walk 20 miles a day, though I don't know how it's broken down, if it's that even. You don't have to get to where you can do 20 miles; but you probably need to get where you can walk 15 miles before the event once a week probably at least a couple times. You have what, about 18 weeks. It should be doable. I'm basing this on the years when I was a runner (hard to believe now) and trained for long distance races.

The excitement of the weekend should carry you through the rest of the event. That and whiskey. 

Susan Komen has a link: http://www.the3day.org/site/PageServer?pagename=training_landing

Betsy


----------



## dpinmd (Dec 30, 2009)

I've done the 3-day twice in DC, several years ago, when it was the "Avon Breast Cancer 3-Day" as opposed to Komen.  But I imagine that the event itself will be quite similar -- it was an incredibly well-run event and really just an amazing thing to be part of.

Look for a training group in your area.  When I was training, I tried to walk every day -- usually only one to two miles on weekdays (early morning before work), and then longer walks with a group on the weekends.  It's a lot more fun (and you think less about being tired) when you are with a group.

Get a GOOD pair of walking shoes.  I suggest going to a serious running store where the employees know their stuff (and aren't just teenagers needing a retail job), and having them help you choose the right shoes and the right fit.

Good luck -- and thanks for walking!!!


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Congratulations!  What a great thing to do!  two of my daughters have committed to do the three day walk this October in the Philadelphia area.  They wanted to me to go as well, but I couldn't commit to that.  One of my girls is a runner, but her sister is not. I will see if she has any suggetions.  Best of luck to you!


----------



## dollcrazy (Jan 12, 2009)

My daughter signed up for the Atlanta walk. She actually posted on Craigs listed looking for a walking partner in our area.(I would have killed her if I knew  )  She found another women in our area and they have been walking three or four days a week together motivating each other. It seems to be working well for her. It's hard to make the time if you don't have someone else counting on you.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I did the Boston walk twice, back when it was the Avon 3 Day. Like dpinmd said, it was lots of fun and incredibly well organized. 

My biggest bit of advice is to get all the gear you need and have it well broken in. People went on the walk with brand new shoes and then were surprised when they got blisters! Find a brand of walking shoes you like (I like New Balance) and then buy 2 pairs. Alternate the days you wear them. You may go through two pairs in 18 weeks of training (I am trying to remember, I think they say a pair of shoes is good for 500 miles) but if you do have to get a second set prior to the walk, make sure to give them a few weeks of breaking in time. Also, find a good brand of socks (ask at the shoe store) and stock up on those. You won't need to carry much on the walk but you still want to have a fanny pack to carry sunblock, Chapstick, a water bottle, etc. Find one you like and that is comfortable and wear that on your training walks so you are used to it. Same for a hat, sunglasses, watch, and clothes. 

The walk is pretty evenly broken up into 20 miles each day. You will want to do a few 15-18 mile walks before the event, but you can work up to that. You also want to find your pace and stick to that. Mine was 15 minutes/mile so I could walk four miles in an hour. Again, people got on the walk and tried to walk faster than they had trained and that got them into trouble. 

Find which flavor of Gatorade you can tolerate and start drinking that while you train. On the walk, they had us alternate: one bottle of water, then a bottle of Gatorade (or whatever brand they gave us) so you need to get used to the stuff.

If you can find other people who are doing the walk, it's lots of fun to train with them. We had a team, The Training Mainers and we all wore lobster hats and red t-shirts. 

Good luck and have fun!

L


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

dollcrazy said:


> It's hard to make the time if you don't have someone else counting on you.


That's definitely true. The year my girlfriend and I trained to do a 24 hour relay (running), she and I trained before I went to work. I knew if she got up early when she didn't have to and I didn't show up, she'd kill me and she knew if I got up earlier than I had to and she didn't show up, I'd kill her. Fear is a powerful motivator. 

The importance of good shoes cannot be overstated.

It'll also be very good for you.

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> The importance of good shoes cannot be overstated.


I agree! Good shoes and good socks. Pamper your feet because they support you.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I have to admit, I am more than just a little bit intimidated by this... I have a few physical issues that might make the training difficult, but when it got right down to it I figured whatever crap I have going on isn't half of what people fighting breast cancer have going on. So...put up and shut up.

I wish this had been on my radar a couple of months ago and I had started training for it then. This year I only intended to do a few cat-blog-generated fund raisers for one of the other cat bloggers who walked last year year and was doing it this year...but then she went and asked me to join her team, and all the sudden I wanted to so very badly and wanted to pee myself more than just a little.

I'm going to a specialty store this afternoon to get fit for shoes and I'll get whatever brand they think is right for me. But any specific recommendations on socks? I'm pretty sure my 10-for-$5 Walmart socks aren't going to be adequate.

Tomorrow morning I'll drag my sorry patooty out of bed (I am NOT a morning person) and go on my first training walk...luckily I live in a very small town and there are lots of safe places to walk. I think the Spouse Thingy will do most of the training walks with me...I am on a team, but we're scattered across the country and won't really meet face to face until the actual Walk.

Yes. Very nervous about this...

So. Socks?


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

http://walking.about.com/od/socks/tp/socks.htm

This has some good information. I had the Wigwam Ultimax socks and loved them. They are expensive but last for years.

http://about.pricegrabber.com/search.php?form_keyword=wigwam+ultimax+socks&mode=about_walking&

My husband did lots of training walks with me. He was great. I am sure your spouse-thingy will provide lots of support.

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Fabulous Thumper.
You have our support and encouragement.
You have already had advice on gear, so I will just add my good thoughts.

If you feel you can, take a light camera and bring us back pics.
Or have someone take some of you at least crossing the finish line.
You know what bozos we are for pics.

Maybe we should put up a special thread closer to the time of the Walk so that any others doing it can chime in also?
Or just use this one?

Just sayin......


----------



## jesscscott (Aug 5, 2009)

You could try getting a pedometer (nothing too extreme--supposed to be 10,000 steps per day for optimum fitness, but best not to overdo anything when first starting. Increasing by 500-1000 steps per week at first is fine! Less than 2000 steps per day = very sedentary lifestyle)...and maybe incorporating some stretching / light body resistance. Like a few sit-ups, some yoga etc (helps with the whole body).

Gets lots of rest, eat lots of fruits and veggies, and drink lots of water. All these help keep the body's internal system running nicely !


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When you or your team have a donation page, please post it here.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Walk a bit every day.  You'd be surprised how much walking you can add into your normal routine.  When you go to the mall, don't park near the entrance to where you're going, park at the farthest entrance.  If you  feel it's a safe area, park in a lot not near the doors at all.

Take the long way around the grocery store.

Set realistic goals, but don't feel bad if you fall a little short, just start again.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Hope you accomplish your goal


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> If you feel you can, take a light camera and bring us back pics.
> Or have someone take some of you at least crossing the finish line.
> You know what bozos we are for pics.


I'll definitely have a camera on me...might even take some pictures during the whole training process.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

jesscscott said:


> You could try getting a pedometer (nothing too extreme--supposed to be 10,000 steps per day for optimum fitness, but best not to overdo anything when first starting.


I have a Garmin Forerunner 305...really spiffy GPS thing that also has a heart rate monitor. I can keep track of my distances as I walk, pace, speed, and heart rate on the go, and then upload it all and see it on a map. I got it to use while I Trikked, but I think it'll be especially useful for this.



Worth every penny, really...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Trikked?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When you or your team have a donation page, please post it here.
> 
> Betsy


My page is here.. I'm part of a team of cat bloggers (LOL don't laugh) that has 5 or 6 people now but might grow. I've never met any of them personally yet, but I like their cats, so it should be fun, right? 

Heck, one of the kitties was my first donor! $50 down, $2250 to go...

If more people are doing this, it would be awesome if they chimed in. I know the walks are held at different times across the country, but still...it would be spiffy.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Trikked?


Yep... It's my new obsession...










It looks like a 3 wheeled scooter, but it's fully body-powered. Once you get it rolling, you don't push off the ground, you keep it moving using leaning motions. It's tons of fun, and one heck of a workout.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Interesting!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I've been following your blog, and considering all you've been doing with this contraption, you have a head start on training for long distance walks. You have a good amount of time to prepare.

For stretching, I particularly recommend the wall stretch. You lean your hands against a wall and bring one leg back and lean on that foot. It's a popular one with runners. I'm just starting to use this stretch again, since I didn't do it for a long time and am occasionally getting calf cramps (while swimming or lying down). I have developed a serious knee problem that worsened in past two days; that stretch helps, somehow.

If my words don't help you to visualize this stretch, do internet search of leg stretches, and I'm sure you will find a better description and an illustration. It's in Bob Anderson's popular Stretching book.

http://www.amazon.com/Stretching-30th-Anniversary-Bob-Anderson/dp/0936070463/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1273541030&sr=1-1


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thumper,

I just went to your donation page, too funny, and compelling and just like you!

I can't do the walk, but I'll train with you!!!  I'm going to go walking tomorrow morning, I've been meaning to start walking again, this will get me going.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Good shoes and socks are important but. . . . and this may sound funny. . . . .it's also important that you have a good bra.  Otherwise you'll start aching in odd places from continuous. . . .motion. . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann's point is well taken. And *any* clothing or shoes worn the weekend of the walk should not be brand new but should have been worn on some of your long walks so that potential chafing points can be discovered. What doesn't bother one during a short walk can become agony during a long one.

Betsy


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/Stretching-30th-Anniversary-Bob-Anderson/dp/0936070463/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1273541030&sr=1-1


I have that book and had forgotten about it! I'll have to dig it out...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thumper,
> 
> I just went to your donation page, too funny, and compelling and just like you!
> 
> ...


Thank you 

I started this morning, got 3 miles in. Then did 5.5 on the Trikke...and for some reason, I'm kinda tired now...


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Good shoes and socks are important but. . . . and this may sound funny. . . . .it's also important that you have a good bra. Otherwise you'll start aching in odd places from continuous. . . .motion. . . . .


 

A friend of mine who runs emailed me about getting a good sports bra, even getting fitted for one. She's done a few marathons, and sees people crossing the finish line with bloody nipples. Holy carp...

As I increase my mileage, I think I will do exactly that.

Get fitted, I mean. Not bleed from my nipples... though that would get me some sympathy, eh?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thumper said:


> A friend of mine who runs emailed me about getting a good sports bra, even getting fitted for one. She's done a few marathons, and sees people crossing the finish line with bloody nipples. Holy carp...
> 
> As I increase my mileage, I think I will do exactly that.
> 
> Get fitted, I mean. Not bleed from my nipples... though that would get me some sympathy, eh?


It's from the friction with the bra or clothing while the entire body bounces up and down while running. Some men have this problem too!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Thumper said:


> A friend of mine who runs emailed me about getting a good sports bra, even getting fitted for one. She's done a few marathons, and sees people crossing the finish line with bloody nipples. Holy carp...
> 
> As I increase my mileage, I think I will do exactly that.
> 
> Get fitted, I mean. Not bleed from my nipples... though that would get me some sympathy, eh?


Walking is much less stressful on boobs, knees, feet, etc (IMHO) but you still want to get a couple of good sports bras, shirts, pants, etc. Like I said in my earlier post, have lots of gear that is broken in and feels comfortable. I think if you can find a store or online retailer that you like and trust, that can help. I know that when I did the walk they had some companies affiliated with the walk that had b&m stores as well as online. None of the b&m stores were local to me but I did find a good online store that I really liked. I became friendly with the owner, she gave me some discounts....you know how it works in the online world. Have at it, girlfriend!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

There's a Fleet Feet nearby...that's where I went to get fitted for my shoes. I thought it was a little odd that they also do sports bra fittings, until my friend told me about the bloody nipples.  Kind of creeps me out, actually.

The blood.

Not the fitting.

Though...I'm not exactly looking forward to that, either...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Thumper said:


> There's a Fleet Feet nearby...that's where I went to get fitted for my shoes. I thought it was a little odd that they also do sports bra fittings, until my friend told me about the bloody nipples. Kind of creeps me out, actually.
> 
> The blood.
> 
> ...


I think that some runners (men) put some vaseline on nipples to prevent chafing -- same for their thighs if they have thigh flab. When I used to run, the thigh chafing was occasionally a problem (when weight was up). Never had a problem with nipples, but, well, that area under the breast can get chafed if the bra is too small.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I've just signed up for the Philadelphia walk 2 weeks after yours.


I'm not quite sure I'm in my right mind, but I'm going to do it!


----------

